# Ban Percentage!!



## jalapeno (Feb 12, 2008)

20%

- 1 spam

- 1 flame [it was worth it]


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2008)

0%- Always has been this 'high'


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 12, 2008)

0%
My spam always has a little content


----------



## fischju (Feb 12, 2008)

Crap, I voted wrong....


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 12, 2008)

20%

1 accidental thread necromancy

1 hrth


----------



## Foie (Feb 12, 2008)

0%- I'm just this good.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Feb 12, 2008)

100%

I got banned in my former account 



Spoiler



jk


----------



## hanman (Feb 12, 2008)

0%

so far, so good...


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 12, 2008)

you havent really lived until you've reached the 10% barrier


----------



## Railgun (Feb 12, 2008)

0% for me


----------



## JPH (Feb 12, 2008)

It's actually called your 'Warning Level' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And mine is 0% (Been to 10% before, though - posting something irrelevant to the topic)...


----------



## enarky (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought you wanted to ban percentage.


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

It used to be 10% when Hadrian came to Uzbekistan, got drunk off of fermented horse milk and bought my sister, but as soon as I pulled the race card, he brought it down to 0% again.


----------



## adgloride (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got 10% for mentioning my ban percentage


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(hanman @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> 0%
> 
> so far, so good...



that's 2 of us, i' never got higher than 0%


----------



## Satangel (Feb 12, 2008)

0 at the moment, but 10 just a few days ago.
That percentage was still of my uber noob days, when I PMed a member asking what romssites he used, to have a rom.
He apparently reported me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But a few days ago I asked a staff member to remove it, and he did it


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine was 10% at one point in time...


----------



## Westside (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Mine was 10% at one point in time...


What, for saying penis too much?


----------



## Shinji (Feb 12, 2008)

mine is.... _OVER 9000!!!_

But yeah, 0.  I know better ??


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was 10% at one point in time...
> ...


"posting a link to goatse, using a misleading name for the link"


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was 10% at one point in time...
> ...


As long as you've learned your lesson I guess.

I've gotten a couple of those ROM-asking PMs before and usually ignore them but one of them asked nicely so I replied telling him/her about the rules and not to PM anyone asking for ROMs. 

That and I put a Rapidshare link to the asked ROM and a like to where he/she can get more. Oh lol


----------



## Shinji (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> "posting a link to goatse, using a misleading name for the link"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks if anyone asks for ROM sites via PM, follow the Linkiboy method  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder how many warning increases came from the Rick Roll era?


----------



## Orc (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > "posting a link to goatse, using a misleading name for the link"
> ...


lol I tend to be nice if people ask nicely.
If they're assholes I usually ignore so I don't get a reply.

Speaking of bans, I like what Cruddybuddy did to get banned. Something I'd probably do.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 12, 2008)

0%. I plan on keeping it that way


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 10% for posting internetisseriousbussines on a topic saying there was a SSBB iso there XP


----------



## cubin' (Feb 12, 2008)

I got like 10% for warnz for posting a link to a website where it showed you how to do the goatse stretch thing. 

I've been good since then


----------



## xJonny (Feb 12, 2008)

100% p.s. link me cubin'

please don't


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2008)

It's strange, because I've done some things that other people have done to get warnings (CockroachMan and Linkiboy-esque things). I guess the mods just really like me! (Or don't read my posts)


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a good boy, 0%, although I've had one post removed.  Off topic, apparently. *shrugs*


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not as cool as you guys =( . I want to b a punk sometimes....

Then again, this AntiVVoltz dude has 10% AND his posting rights removed FOREVER!, I guess HE is a punk =p


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 13, 2008)

I got raised 10% back when that faggot HyoImowano tried to steal greyhounds' topic so I spammed the shit out of it.

Still hate that guy


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 13, 2008)

0%. Who's the dude with 70%?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 13, 2008)

I had 20% and then they got removed sometime last year. One for trolling (I forgot the topic) and the other was for double posting ONCE (one of those that happens when you hit the back button), was a bit strong, didn't even have warning but the mod who did them isn't around no more.


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 13, 2008)

spam


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 13, 2008)

spam


----------



## adgloride (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I had 20% and then they got removed sometime last year. One for trolling (I forgot the topic) and the other was for double posting ONCE (one of those that happens when you hit the back button), was a bit strong, didn't even have warning but the mod who did them isn't around no more.



It also happens when the forum is really busy and you start getting the SQL errors.  I've posted more than once, because of that.  If the mod was warning for that though, most people on GBATemp would have been warned for it


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Feb 13, 2008)

0%, never done anything stupid. Never felt like it, what type of idiot gets banned, lol?


----------



## DarthYoshi (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I had 20% and then they got removed sometime last year. One for trolling (I forgot the topic) and the other was for double posting ONCE (one of those that happens when you hit the back button), was a bit strong, didn't even have warning but the mod who did them isn't around no more.
> ...


I tripple posted once because of something like that. Then I edited the 2nd and 3rd posts, asking for them to be removed. It's all good, I'm still at 0%.


----------



## amptor (Feb 15, 2008)

Ban percentage extreme 100%.

Warned by  	Notes
Puck The Joker 	Warned on Dec 26 2005, 02:13 AM
Added to warn level 	Continually spamming and trying to start shit for no reason.
Puck The Joker 	Warned on Nov 13 2005, 11:55 AM
Added to warn level 	Bumping 7 month old topic
jumpman17 	Warned on Sep 9 2005, 01:24 AM
Removed from warn level 	Ceased whining.
jumpman17 	Warned on Aug 17 2005, 07:00 PM
Added to warn level 	Stop whining. I'm sick of your "If I did this I'd get banned..." posts.
Tempest Stormwind 	Warned on May 10 2005, 02:00 AM
Removed from warn level 	Ceased disruptive behaviour; continued effort to contribute positively to the forum.
Tempest Stormwind 	Warned on Mar 5 2005, 05:45 PM
Added to warn level 	Ignoring moderator warnings and continued spamming in this topic:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=24368&st=0

I still like how kiddies on the net say that i'm a whiney baby


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(herbanassault @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> 0%. Who's the dude with 70%?


Probably BoneMonkey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I love being able to see other people's warn levels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Personally, I'm ashamed to say that I had 10% for arguing with an admin's decision.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 15, 2008)

0%, I'm a good boy.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 10%....reason....I said N*****


----------



## amptor (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> 0%, I'm a good boy.



o,rly.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 15, 2008)

I got 0.(up to now).


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Im the moral pillar in these forums ! everyone should be as peacefull and loving as me !

im at 70 Percent now i was at 90 how do i get it back to 0 again lol


----------



## noONE (Feb 15, 2008)

0%
why would you go any higher?


----------



## cubin' (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Im the moral pillar in these forums ! everyone should be as peacefull and loving as me !
> 
> im at 70 Percent now i was at 90 how do i get it back to 0 again lol



Message mthrnite and tell him how you plan to be good boy and how your behavior has been improving. I doubt mthr could resist your subtle charms at that point.


----------



## paul1991 (Feb 15, 2008)

In the "Halo 3 is the most preorderd game ever" thread a while back, I flamed it.

I said "Who knew there were so many gay teabaggers?"
Worth it. I wear my ten percent as a badge of halo hating pride!


----------



## fischju (Feb 15, 2008)

If you have an avatar, the mods think you aren't as much of a noob and are less likely to warn you. But that may have been when Ace was a new mod - he warned so many people...


----------



## superrob (Feb 15, 2008)

0% - Im a good GBATemper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ive only killed 2 guys ;P)


----------



## mat88 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm also a good GBATemper, I've always been at 0%


----------



## superrob (Feb 16, 2008)

Who's the one with 90% O.o?


----------



## Issac (Feb 16, 2008)

0%...
only thing I did wrong was having a too big sig once


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 16, 2008)

20% been like this for a while. Ace is too lazy to take it off. ( jk )


----------



## Taras (Feb 16, 2008)

Surprisingly 0% (and always has been) inspite of me conducting myself generally like an asshole. It speaks to the mods/other members patience and/or capacity to ignore


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 16, 2008)

i jsut remembered, once i had 20%, cuz i said

EAT SHIT AND DIE


in tht duke nukem thread and sink head didnt knew with was a phrase from the game xD


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> i jsut remembered, once i had 20%, cuz i said
> 
> EAT SHIT AND DIE
> 
> ...



Owned.  But at least did he remove it yet?  I mean, it's just a game quote.


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 16, 2008)

EAT SHIT AND DIE


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 16, 2008)

0%...

Also, 



QUOTE(jalapeno @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> EAT SHIT AND DIE



I'M HERE TO KICK ASS AND CHEW BUBBLE GUM, AND I'M ALL OUT OF GUM.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 16, 2008)

0% why intervals of 10% anyway >.< i want 69%


----------



## superrob (Feb 16, 2008)

99% Would be fun


----------

